# Silver King in Antique store



## schwinnguyinohio (Jan 19, 2020)

Saw this in a store today


----------



## John G04 (Jan 19, 2020)

How much?


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Jan 19, 2020)

5500


----------



## Jewelman13 (Jan 19, 2020)

schwinnguyinohio said:


> 5500




5500?! Wowzers!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 19, 2020)

Pedals, seat, and grips not correct. Way over the money even if 100%. V/r Shawn


----------



## Ricollector (Jan 19, 2020)

That is a “I don’t want to sell” price!


----------



## Goldenrod (Jan 19, 2020)

That is waiting for a drunk bike collector who just went senile.


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Jan 19, 2020)

Boy...I guess days of scoring big in a antique shop are long gone. Word is out on old bicycles.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Jan 20, 2020)

I had the store call the owner to see his bottom dollar but he didn’t answer while I was there , store later called me back with 4300 which is probably still way high.


----------



## vincev (Jan 20, 2020)

Not worth that price even if all correct.


----------



## tech549 (Jan 21, 2020)

ok what is the fair market value of this bike?these are all over place in prices,2 most recent on the cabe had prices of $1600 and $4000 and then the one that's on e-bay for $9500 been listed forever .


----------



## bikejunk (Jan 21, 2020)

saw a very decent original  with ripped seat but everything their sell for 2.400 at a bike show a few years ago


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Jan 21, 2020)

If anyone would be able to make a deal on it and needs it stored for awhile or delivered to ML let me know ,id help if I can


----------

